# Detailer in Cardiff (MattJones)



## marksg (Mar 30, 2008)

Have recently joined the forum, and have to say I am very impressed with the impact that some of the paint correction work carried out. To be honest, I didn't really appreciate the difference between valeting and detailing until recently.

Detailing hasn't really been an issue for me previously, as we have two silver cars which tends to be quite forgiving. However, I have recently purchased a metallic black alpina roadster S (Z4) which has swirl marks, light scratches and some areas of hazy paintwork; it is not particularly noticable indoors or when dull, but in the recent sunny weather, it is very visible.

I'd be grateful for some info on mobile detailing costs for my car - Matt Jones, if you're reading this, I am just outside Cardiff - and I was particularly impressed with some of your posts. Can't PM yet (not enough posts), but if you could get in touch with indicative costs and availability, I'd be most grateful.

Thanks, Gary


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi Gary

I've sent you a PM (in which I call you Mark - sorry, I read your username too quick!).

You need 10 posts to read PM's so tap a few posts in and you'll be able to read it!

Cheers
Matt


----------



## marksg (Mar 30, 2008)

Yep - thanks Mark - all looks good - you have PM!


----------

